# What is it? - Back Again



## tam (3 May 2022)

Edit - back again! How do I get rid of it for good?

Been working on a little algae issue. First photo is 15th April, second photo 1st May. Not there yet, but I'm pleased with the progress. Thought you might like the dramatic before/after.








Although the tank looks grubby in the first photo it's all algae not detritus. I think the issue was actually the opposite. I was water changing, but feeding very lightly (only four fish) and not dosing. When I tested (only a rough dip stick test) my nitrate was 0.

For reference
15th - Dropped lights from 8hrs to 6hrs, 20% water change, manual algae removal
18th - 20% water change, manual algae removal
23rd - 10% water change, manual algae removal, moved the rock out of the front and pushed the plants back to improve flow there
1st - 20% water change, manual algae removal

+ 2 pumps of tropica specialised (almost) every day.

Anyone else got a good before/after?


----------



## MichaelJ (4 May 2022)

Fantastic job  @tam !!

Btw. you gotta clean that filter sponge on that PatMini though...    I clean my PatMinis twice a month. They are there mostly for circulation and mechanical filtration. I have two in each my 150L tanks in addition to two HOB's for bio filtration, which I go much longer in between cleaning.  Stable water parameters and cleanliness is the key to an algae free tank.

So awesome to see such as transition, and thanks for sharing!

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## jdr3366 (4 May 2022)

I got the before. Does that count?

Nice job, mate.


----------



## tam (4 May 2022)

MichaelJ said:


> Fantastic job  @tam
> Btw. you gotta clean that filter sponge on that PatMini though...    I clean my PatMinis twice a month. They are there mostly for circulation and mechanical filtration.



Thanks  The filter sponge is all algae growth, I give it a good rinse out in the bucket at each water change. I'll give it a pluck at the next clean though, see if I can get a bit more off and then scrub the plastic parts so it looks less grungy!


----------



## The Miniaturist (4 May 2022)

Looks great, I didn't see the nice bendy piece of wood in the before picture! Bet the fish are happier too!


----------



## tam (28 May 2022)

This reddish algae is being very persistent, any ideas?

1. Size of tank in litres - 55L
2. Age of the set - up - 18 months
3. Filtration - Aquael mini pat
4. Lighting and duration 15w T8 6hrs
5. Substrate - fine gravel
6. Co2 dosing or Non-dosing - none
7. Fertilizers used & Ratios - 1 pump Tropica Specialised per day
8. Water change regime and type - 20% per week 50/50 rain/hard tap
10. Inhabitants - 4 ember tetras - a few cherry shrimp and a couple of small algae shrimp


----------



## tam (28 May 2022)

This reddish algae is being very persistent, any ideas?

1. Size of tank in litres - 55L
2. Age of the set - up - 18 months
3. Filtration - Aquael mini pat
4. Lighting and duration 15w T8 6hrs
5. Substrate - fine gravel
6. Co2 dosing or Non-dosing - none
7. Fertilizers used & Ratios - 1 pump Tropica Specialised per day
8. Water change regime and type - 20% per week 50/50 rain/hard tap
10. Inhabitants - 4 ember tetras - a few cherry shrimp and a couple of small algae shrimp

View attachment 189199


----------



## tam (1 Jul 2022)

There is still more healthy plant growth but I can't get rid of the algae. Any idea what it is and what will finish it off?

I thought maybe it was just taking advantage of old damaged leaves, but this is growing on a brand new bolbitis leaf.


----------



## _Maq_ (1 Jul 2022)

Some modest suggestions:
(1) Most of your plants are slow growers. You may be over-fertilizing. And adding some fast-growing plants could possibly improve the general balance.
(2) When facing algae, I often try activated carbon. 1 g per 1 liter, or more. Just let the sack hang in a place with gentle flow. Sometimes it helps, other times not. But it will do no harm.


----------



## Yugang (2 Jul 2022)

_Maq_ said:


> (1) Most of your plants are slow growers. You may be over-fertilizing.


Fertilisation is rarely a cause for algae. More likely organics.



_Maq_ said:


> (2) When facing algae, I often try activated carbon


Does not harm, but I would go for weekly 50% water changes (using dechlorinator) and good regular cleaning of the filter pad.

Adding fast growing plants is  a good suggestion. My concern would be that the few plants you have do not seem particularly healthy and may deteriorate general tank health, with algae and the whole thing spiraling down.


----------



## plantnoobdude (2 Jul 2022)

Yugang said:


> Fertilisation is rarely a cause for algae. More likely organics.


Hmm, well they are using a fertiliser containing ammonium nitrate for nitrogen. In that case I would say that excess dosing will encourage algae, it is something I have seen in my own tank.
While it is probably not the sole cause I very much think it could be contributing to the algae growth. Reduced dosing along with increased general maintenance should help.


----------



## Hanuman (2 Jul 2022)

plantnoobdude said:


> Hmm, well they are using a fertiliser containing ammonium nitrate for nitrogen. In that case I would say that excess dosing will encourage algae, it is something I have seen in my own tank.
> While it is probably not the sole cause I very much think it could be contributing to the algae growth. Reduced dosing along with increased general maintenance should help.


Indeed.

@tam You should trim plants/leaves that have damaged leaves and are completly covered with algae, for instance the plants at the back and those that have yellowing leaves. I would lower the light too and go with a fert that does not contain ammonia compounds. Unnecessary. If you insist on it, then take a step back on dosing and cut that in half at least.


----------



## tam (2 Jul 2022)

I'm not sure it's the ferts as I had it before I was dosing regularly, plant growth has improved (although still not great), but the algae hasn't gone. I'm happy to try a change though. I want to stick to an all-in-one just because the convenience means I am more likely to maintain a regular dose. I can swap brand though.

I clean the filter pad every water change, I will up increase the water change volume.

I will add it some easy stems, I was hoping the rotala would perk up and do that but it's still struggling.


----------



## jaypeecee (2 Jul 2022)

tam said:


> There is still more healthy plant growth but I can't get rid of the algae. Any idea what it is and what will finish it off?


Hi @tam 

I would suggest that the algae is Audouinella, which belongs to the Red Algae family (Rhodophyta). They prefer alkaline water with pH from 7.0 to 8.5 and plenty of flow. In their natural habitat, they attach themselves to rocks, etc. in fast-flowing streams. I suspect that your tank has a rich supply of nutrients. It may be wise to switch to Tropica Premium Nutrition, which has no nitrogen and phosphorus. And continue with 20% weekly water changes. That'll do for starters!

JPC


----------



## Yugang (2 Jul 2022)

jaypeecee said:


> Hi @tam
> 
> I would suggest that the algae is Audouinella, which belongs to the Red Algae family (Rhodophyta). They prefer alkaline water with pH from 7.0 to 8.5 and plenty of flow. In their natural habitat, they attach themselves to rocks, etc. in fast-flowing streams. I suspect that your tank has a rich supply of nutrients. It may be wise to switch to Tropica Premium Nutrition, which has no nitrogen and phosphorus. And continue with 20% weekly water changes. That'll do for starters!
> 
> JPC


@jaypeecee you are the true algae connaisseur (credits to @Hufsa) so respect your view. But wouldn't you be worried about organics, and why not suggest the bigger water changes until the problem is resolved?


----------



## jaypeecee (2 Jul 2022)

Yugang said:


> But wouldn't you be worried about organics, and why not suggest the bigger water changes until the problem is resolved?


Hi @Yugang 

I'm always keen to minimize organics but I wasn't sure if what was being suggested would have any significant impact at this stage. And, yes, go ahead and increase the volume of water being changed. I'll be honest with you - I'm taking part in too many simultaneous discussions at the moment and I need to take a break. Apologies for any inconvenience.

JPC


----------



## tam (2 Jul 2022)

jaypeecee said:


> Hi @tam
> 
> I would suggest that the algae is Audouinella, which belongs to the Red Algae family (Rhodophyta). They prefer alkaline water with pH from 7.0 to 8.5 and plenty of flow. In their natural habitat, they attach themselves to rocks, etc. in fast-flowing streams. I suspect that your tank has a rich supply of nutrients. It may be wise to switch to Tropica Premium Nutrition, which has no nitrogen and phosphorus. And continue with 20% weekly water changes. That'll do for starters!
> 
> JPC


That's really helpful thank you! What I might do then is up the proportion of rain and that will soften the water and lower pH maybe that will change conditions and put it off. I think it has a flow adjuster but I'm not sure what it's set to, so I'll check that too.


----------



## tam (8 Jul 2022)

Before and after again. Removed the wood/anubias on the left and filled the gap with 'easy' stem plants:

Hygrophila 'Siamensis 53B'
Hygrophila rosae australis
Hygrophila polysperma
Lobelia cardinalis

Did a 20L water change mixed 60:40 rain/tap. 

Tank pre-change TDS 220, change water TDS 164, post change TDS197. I'm going to remove jugs over the next week and replace with rain to bring it down further.

Also turned down the flow a bit on the filter.

Brought some tropica premium at the same time as the plants to swap to.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## tam (27 Jul 2022)

The lobelia melted completely, and the rest had me a little worried but everything else seems to be putting on fresh growth now. TDS is now 140 and I'm dosing a couple of times a week with the tropica premium. I removed a little algae at water change but mainly from the glass, not much regrowth at all. So some combination of slightly slower flow, softer water and a bit less ferts seems to be working.


----------

